# another acpi/cpufreq problem

## jensgr

Hello,

i have an new xw8600 workstation from HP and still don't get my cpu-frequency down. The CPU's are 2 E5405, and 

 cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling gives

state count:             8

active state:            T0

state available: T0 to T7

states:

   *T0:                  100%

    T1:                  87%

    T2:                  75%

    T3:                  62%

    T4:                  50%

    T5:                  37%

    T6:                  25%

    T7:                  12%

in my kernel i configured

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

If i do  modprobe acpi-cpufreq i get

FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r5/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device

If i echo something in /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/ my system freezes.

Here some other outputs:

dmesg | grep -i acpi

ACPI: RSDP 000E9810, 0024 (r2 HPQOEM)

ACPI: XSDT CFFC52EC, 005C (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-WKS 20080505             0)

ACPI: FACP CFFC5494, 00F4 (r3 HPQOEM SEABURG         1             0)

ACPI Error (tbfadt-0453): 32/64X address mismatch in "Gpe0Block": [0000F828] [000000000001F030], using 64X [20070126]

ACPI: DSDT CFFC5A7A, 26A4 (r1 HPQOEM     DSDT        1 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS CFFC5200, 0040

ACPI: SSDT CFFC811E, 6DC0 (r1 HPQOEM  PROJECT        1 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: APIC CFFC5588, 00D4 (r1 HPQOEM SEABURG         1             0)

ACPI: ASF! CFFC565C, 006A (r32 HPQOEM SEABURG         1             0)

ACPI: MCFG CFFC585E, 003C (r1 HPQOEM SEABURG         1             0)

ACPI: HPET CFFC5A10, 0038 (r1 HPQOEM SEABURG         1             0)

ACPI: TCPA CFFC5A48, 0032 (r1 HPQOEM SEABURG         1             0)

ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xf808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x07] enabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x04] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x05] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x06] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x07] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x08] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec89000] gsi_base[24])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x03] address[0xfec88000] gsi_base[48])

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

 tbxface-0598 [02] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

evxfevnt-0091 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

ACPI: bus type pci registered

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

PM: Adding info for acpi:LNXSYSTM:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:LNXPWRBN:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI0007:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI0007:01

PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI0007:02

PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI0007:03

PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI0007:04

PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI0007:05

PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI0007:06

PM: Adding info for acpi:ACPI0007:07

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0A08:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:01

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:02

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:03

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:04

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:05

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:06

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:07

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:08

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:09

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0a

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0b

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0c

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0003:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0d

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0e

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:0f

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0003:01

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:10

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:11

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:12

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:13

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:14

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:15

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:16

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:17

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:18

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:19

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C04:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0000:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0100:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0200:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0B00:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0800:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0F13:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0303:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0501:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0700:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0003:02

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0103:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1a

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1b

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1c

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1d

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1e

PM: Adding info for acpi:device:1f

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C02:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C02:01

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C02:02

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:01

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:02

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:03

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:04

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:05

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:06

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0F:07

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C01:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C02:03

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C0C:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:PNP0C14:00

PM: Adding info for acpi:LNXTHERM:00

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.MCH1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.MCH3._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.MCH5._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.MCH9.MUPP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.MCH9.MUPP.PTE1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.MCH9.MUPP.PTE2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.MCH9.PCIX._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: WMI: Mapper loaded

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 18 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 24

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 26 (level, low) -> IRQ 26

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> GSI 28 (level, low) -> IRQ 28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> GSI 32 (level, low) -> IRQ 32

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:10:00.0[A] -> GSI 32 (level, low) -> IRQ 32

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:1e:00.0[A] -> GSI 32 (level, low) -> IRQ 32

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:1e:01.0[A] -> GSI 46 (level, low) -> IRQ 46

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: ACPI0007:02 is registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: ACPI0007:03 is registered as cooling_device3

ACPI: Processor [CPU3] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: ACPI0007:04 is registered as cooling_device4

ACPI: Processor [CPU4] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: ACPI0007:05 is registered as cooling_device5

ACPI: Processor [CPU5] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: ACPI0007:06 is registered as cooling_device6

ACPI: Processor [CPU6] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: ACPI0007:07 is registered as cooling_device7

ACPI: Processor [CPU7] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0e:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0f:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:60:00.0[A] -> GSI 28 (level, low) -> IRQ 28

dmesg | grep -i cpu 

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

SMP: Allowing 8 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 34712 bytes of per cpu data

Initializing CPU#0

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 6144K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Initializing CPU#1

...

Initializing CPU#2

...

Initializing CPU#3

...

Initializing CPU#4

...

Initializing CPU#5

...

Initializing CPU#6

...

Initializing CPU#7

...

Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           E5405  @ 2.00GHz stepping 06

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#7]: passed.

Brought up 8 CPUs

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 4

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 3

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 2

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 5

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 7

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu1

PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu7

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

PM: Adding info for No Bus:cpu_dma_latency

grep -i acpid /var/log/messages

Jul  3 10:37:34 HP8600 acpid: starting up

Jul  3 10:37:34 HP8600 acpid: 1 rule loaded

Jul  3 10:37:35 HP8600 acpid: client connected from 5032[0:0]

Jul  3 10:37:35 HP8600 acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jul  3 10:37:39 HP8600 acpid: client connected from 4335[102:1002]

Jul  3 10:37:39 HP8600 acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jul  3 10:37:39 HP8600 acpid: client connected from 5032[0:0]

Jul  3 10:37:39 HP8600 acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jul  3 10:42:27 HP8600 acpid: starting up

Jul  3 10:42:27 HP8600 acpid: 1 rule loaded

Jul  3 10:42:28 HP8600 acpid: client connected from 4333[102:1002]

Jul  3 10:42:28 HP8600 acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jul  3 10:42:34 HP8600 acpid: client connected from 5037[0:0]

Jul  3 10:42:34 HP8600 acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jul  3 10:42:35 HP8600 acpid: client connected from 5037[0:0]

Jul  3 10:42:35 HP8600 acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jul  3 10:45:55 HP8600 acpid: starting up

Jul  3 10:45:55 HP8600 acpid: 1 rule loaded

Jul  3 10:45:56 HP8600 acpid: client connected from 4407[102:1002]

Jul  3 10:45:56 HP8600 acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jul  3 10:46:02 HP8600 acpid: client connected from 5106[0:0]

Jul  3 10:46:02 HP8600 acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Jul  3 10:46:04 HP8600 acpid: client connected from 5106[0:0]

Jul  3 10:46:04 HP8600 acpid: 1 client rule loaded

rc-status 

Runlevel: default

 acpid                                                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 dbus                                                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 hald                                                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                           [ started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                        [ started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                            [ started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                                       [ started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                                      [ started  ]

 xdm                    

Thanks for any help!!!

Jens

----------

## whitenerdy

Did you insmod the required modules?

Does

```

echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

```

work?

----------

## jensgr

I can insert the governor modules without any problems, but i don't get the /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq directory. If i insert the acpi-cpufreq module i get the error message mentioned above

----------

## addeman

I had some similar problems. Compile cpufreq in the kernel and not as a module. That worked for me.

/Addeman

----------

## jensgr

I compiled all modules into the kernel, still no  /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq

----------

## addeman

Hmm,  that is strange. But i have the exact same problem with my celeron e1200. It might be that cpufreq does not yet recognize these cpus...

----------

